# GIRL LEAVES PANTIES IN MY CAR (VIDEO)



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

SHOULD I REPORT IT TO UBER? IS THIS GROSS, OR SEXY???


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Marry her she's a keeper


----------



## JDubb (Jun 3, 2016)

They are some big panties...reminds me of the scene from Shallow Hal.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

"We're going to hook up" Big mistake. She was plastered when she gave you that invite.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> "We're going to hook up" Big mistake. She was plastered when she gave you that invite.


what are you talking about? we already met. 
i never accept invites on that night. they must make that decision sober. then we "hook up".


----------



## bobbybq (Jan 13, 2016)

maybe they were itching her


----------



## juandayt (Mar 7, 2016)

OMG!!!! You adding to your collection..


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

uber strike said:


> SHOULD I REPORT IT TO UBER? IS THIS GROSS, OR SEXY???


Test it. If it has STDs on it, report. If it is clean, sexy and don't report. LOL


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Sell them on Craigslist!


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

You sound like you have swollen nostrils


----------



## Istvan (Jan 3, 2016)

Dateline NBC should start a show called how to catch an Uner driver lol


----------



## LVN8V_BC43 (Jun 3, 2016)

bobbybq said:


> maybe they were itching her


Hilarious


----------



## WorkHardPlayHard (Jun 14, 2016)

Imagine if the pax was a guy

Guy pax: OH by the way, I left a tip for you. _*giggle* 
_
Driver: so I went to check and found these briefs.


----------



## WorkHardPlayHard (Jun 14, 2016)

uber strike said:


> what are you talking about? we already met.
> i never accept invites on that night. they must make that decision sober. then we "hook up".


How did the meeting go?
_
So i washed these panties for you...
_
Also, if she really wanted to get laid, why couldn't she have picked a guy from the bar?
Maybe there is something about a sober driver getting you home safe?


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

WorkHardPlayHard said:


> How did the meeting go?
> _
> So i washed these panties for you...
> _
> ...






this may give you an idea of how the date went. 
they are with friends and co workers. some girls don't want to be seen leaving with a guy from the bar. but when they are alone and no one to judge it's a whole different story. plus i got game. so that helps.


----------



## WorkHardPlayHard (Jun 14, 2016)

that was cringe level.


----------



## Istvan (Jan 3, 2016)

That was a hot date ???


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

Istvan said:


> That was a hot date ???


lol. do you really want to see the rest of the date? don't think i can post on here. lol.


----------



## WorkHardPlayHard (Jun 14, 2016)

Recording her like that is creep style. 

I think at one point, she asks "are you filming me? Put it away"


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

WorkHardPlayHard said:


> Recording her like that is creep style.
> 
> I think at one point, she asks "are you filming me? Put it away"


she said, "already", when i lifted her skirt. she knew from the beginning that the skirt is coming off. you don't leave panties as a tip and meet up the next day unless you want it. you can never be creepy in anything you do when you have already built a comfort level. it's called game.
i'll give you an example: you meet a girl at the bar, you can't take her home and think you're going to have sex right away. it has to start at the bar. make sure you make contact at least twice before you bring her home. but nothing sexual. tell her let me see your ring (or watch, bracelet) and grab her hand). or tell her her hair is in the way that you want to see her face and run her hair around her ear. this will build comfort so that she is used to your touch. that way when you go in for the kiss it is not creepy and does not feel wrong. 
this girl was in the back seat so i couldn't do that, but at dinner i made the necessary contact. she was comfortable with me by this time when we went for drinks. you hear her laugh at the end. you can tell she was good with me pulling up her skirt in public.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

She was a very bad little girl. Leaving her dirty panties just laying there in the floorboard.
I hope you gave her a good spanking and sent her to bed. I also hope there's more video.....


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

UTX1 said:


> She was a very bad little girl. Leaving her dirty panties just laying there in the floorboard.
> I hope you gave her a good spanking and sent her to bed. I also hope there's more video.....


there is more video. of her getting....
i also have a video of another girl dropping her pants in my car and taking her panties off because she was going home to her husband. her panties had stains according to her. once i get more subscribers i will post that and so many other videos of crazy riders. guys that wanted to fight me wild girls, etc. been recording for 2 years.
also have video from my dash cam of two guys doing lines in my car. i will post that soon. subscribe.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

uber strike said:


> there is more video. of her getting....
> i also have a video of another girl dropping her pants in my car and taking her panties off because she was going home to her husband. her panties had stains according to her. once i get more subscribers i will post that and so many other videos of crazy riders. guys that wanted to fight me wild girls, etc. been recording for 2 years.
> also have video from my dash cam of two guys doing lines in my car. i will post that soon. subscribe.


You may have found your new calling.....

Hollywood, look out! Here comes uber strike !

I'll subscribe as long as it's not more than $4.95 month.
I'm signed up for too many things already...


----------



## WorkHardPlayHard (Jun 14, 2016)

Still cringe worthy. Even more cringe you're recording her behind her while lifting her skirt in public, saying you're kidding, and then creep level 1000 you post it on forums and youtube.


----------



## WorkHardPlayHard (Jun 14, 2016)

uber strike said:


> there is more video. of her getting....
> i also have a video of another girl dropping her pants in my car and taking her panties off because she was going home to her husband. her panties had stains according to her. once i get more subscribers i will post that and so many other videos of crazy riders. guys that wanted to fight me wild girls, etc. been recording for 2 years.
> also have video from my dash cam of two guys doing lines in my car. i will post that soon. subscribe.


What.. The f.

Edited for trying not to offend people.

But still .. Facepalm


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Great score. When she gets an uber ride over to your house to have sex with you, she will probably leave her panties on the floor for the next driver, and bang him the next night while you are on the way over to pick her up for your 2nd date.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

jaxbeachrides said:


> ..... she will probably leave her panties on the floor for the next driver, and bang him the next night......


and after all, isn't that what loves is all about ?

The girl is like a chain letter. Every time you open it, you have to send it to 5 other uber drivers.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> and after all, isn't that what loves is all about ?


It depends on your objective, and or resistance to potential outcomes. No way of knowing about STD's, drugs, legal troubles, crazy girl or ex, etc., too much to consider. Thats why I never slept with a customer. I wish I did, but I know by not doing so that it was the right thing to do.

I guess you'll find out later since you didn't go up with her the first night. That is different. Knowing these customers, she may not even remember it. Or maybe she does. That would be more interesting.


----------



## WorkHardPlayHard (Jun 14, 2016)

Maybe she just had a a spurt of the moment crazy antic.
But this OP though. Trying to post his video collection of girls and guys he recorded on his dashcam or phone secretly or not.

_It puts the lotion on its skin 
_


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

WorkHardPlayHard said:


> Maybe she just had a a spurt of the moment crazy antic.


Spur of the moment I could see that might be the case.
But if it's a spurt of the moment, that could be very messy.
Also, maybe OP has some video of the "spurting" ?


----------



## WorkHardPlayHard (Jun 14, 2016)

UTX1 said:


> Spur of the moment I could see that might be the case.
> But if it's a spurt of the moment, that could be very messy.
> Also, maybe OP has some video of the "spurting" ?


 Lmao. I always thought it was spurt.


----------



## WorkHardPlayHard (Jun 14, 2016)

UTX1 said:


> Spur of the moment I could see that might be the case.
> But if it's a spurt of the moment, that could be very messy.
> Also, maybe OP has some video of the "spurting" ?


Not sure if you're serious about inquiring about his xxx videos


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

WorkHardPlayHard said:


> Not sure if you're serious about inquiring about his xxx videos


Well, I'd be interested to see what the past two years have been like for another driver.
As far as xxx videos... no big deal. I'm making one right now.... I'll be back in a bit....


----------

